# Pregnant Ratty...



## RatFan (May 14, 2007)

I need to know some things about pregant rats as my girl may be expecting after her little adventure *she escaped her cage but it's fixed now*...

1. Do i need to add\change her diet?
2. Can she stay with her unpregnant cagemate,they are best buddies?
3. What should i bed on her that won't stick to the kittens?
4. How Much Weight Will She gain?

THIS WAS AN ACCIDENT LITTER


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.ratlovers.org/articles/pregnant.html

http://ratguide.com/breeding/

http://www.ratfanclub.org/repro.html

http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=1257.html

Try those. Who is the father?


----------



## RatFan (May 14, 2007)

The sire to this litter is my little boy nimble,he's very health and extremely friendly like the mother.

Is that a problem since he's a little young??


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Not to sure, think the focus is more on the female as she carries, gives birth to and feeds the little ones. Is she is very young or predisposed to problems there is a higher chance of complications.
You might concider getting someone snipped so they can play and live together. Your Mum can be snipped now but she will obviously loose the babies. I think getting boys nipped makes them less smelly and agressive and spaying girls has health benifits-both carry the risks of the procedure. When is she due?


----------



## RatFan (May 14, 2007)

EDIT:

She was just fat xD


----------

